# Water conditioning



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I was at a supply house today and saw a brochure for this water conditioner. Seems kinda odd, Not sure if it really does anything. Have any of you seen or know anything about them? 

http://www.superiorwatercond.com/pr...=10&text=&EPCString1=&EPCString2=&EPCString3=


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

> *Although the Superior Water Conditioner® does not actually soften water as a salt-using, ion-exchange softener does,* many of our customers report increased facility in rinsing soap off with less residue left behind. A Superior Water Conditioner® can also be used in conjunction with a filter if iron is present.


The answer was staring you in the face...:laughing:

The only proven method of softening water is the Ion-Exchange Method....:thumbup:

Don't let them fast talkin radio frequency magnet salespeople get your money...:laughing:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Its a shame that supply houses are now trying to hock that crap.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Jim, I am a self proclaimed expert on this junk. Take a look at this guys site.

www.chem1.com/CQ/mag*scams*.html


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Yep, that pretty much covers it.



nhmaster3015 said:


> Jim, I am a self proclaimed expert on this junk. Take a look at this guys site.
> 
> www.chem1.com/CQ/mag*scams*.html


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

I have a good customer that is dead set on buying this thing: http://www.treatwater.us/

I have spent so much time going over what a softer does and why he needs one...I just don't care anymore. He just sent me an email stating he is buying one and if I would put it in with a filter after his tankless to catch the scale.....sigh.....

Anyone used this particular piece of junk science before?

edit: He is buying this POS: http://www.treatwater.us/housetron.html


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Tankless said:


> I have a good customer that is dead set on buying this thing: http://www.treatwater.us/
> 
> I have spent so much time going over what a softer does and why he needs one...I just don't care anymore. He just sent me an email stating he is buying one and if I would put it in with a filter after his tankless to catch the scale.....sigh.....
> 
> Anyone used this particular piece of junk science before?


 Go get paid...dont worry about it. Add in some money for all your lessons that he's decided to ignore...while he throwing money away,let him throw some your way.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Tankless said:


> I have a good customer that is dead set on buying this thing: http://www.treatwater.us/
> 
> I have spent so much time going over what a softer does and why he needs one...I just don't care anymore. He just sent me an email stating he is buying one and if I would put it in with a filter after his tankless to catch the scale.....sigh.....
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHAHA!!! "Housetron" has to be the quackiest name for a water device I've ever heard of. Looks like it shouldn't be too hard to install.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Sorry red, but I finally get to prove you wrong on something. Reverse ozmosis is a valid (though usually not cost effective) method to soften water.



Redwood said:


> The answer was staring you in the face...:laughing:
> 
> The only proven method of softening water is the Ion-Exchange Method....:thumbup:
> 
> Don't let them fast talkin radio frequency magnet salespeople get your money...:laughing:


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I figured it sounded like nonsense but was surprised to see it in the supply house and was curious if any of you had seen it.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*spot on tm*

it's his money. i have no right to tell anyone what to do. i would tell him once. then shut up and take my money. it doesn't violate code does it. i have seen coffee cans with who knows what inside. customers swore they work. who knows. read the numbers in drug tests. it's not unusual to see 25% placebo effect. go figure. breid.............:rockon:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Protech said:


> Sorry red, but I finally get to prove you wrong on something. Reverse ozmosis is a valid *(though usually not cost effective)* method to soften water.


Yea and so is distillation....:laughing:

Keep trying kid!


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Well, it is not nearly expensive as distillation. The downside is the electrical consumption and the calcium carbonate.



Redwood said:


> Yea and so is distillation....:laughing:
> 
> Keep trying kid!


----------

